# Rush traded to Bobcats for 05 & 08 2nd Rd Draft Picks



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*K. Rush to be traded soon?*

Nuggets eye House



> A source close to the situation said House was waived because the Bobcats are going to acquire Kareem Rush from the Los Angeles Lakers for a second-round pick.


but....



> The source said the Nuggets also offered a second-round pick for Rush. However, the Lakers believe Charlotte’s pick will be higher and they preferred to trade Rush to the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

when is this pick, 2020? seems like all Cha has done is trade second round picks


----------



## jellywuoo (Aug 8, 2004)

Can Rush really mean too much?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

2nd round pick? Thats it? Mitch should trade him and someone else to Denver for Francisco.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wait a minute.. If they do trade Rush for only a draft pick, they'd have an open roster spot right? Malone is nearing a return? I think I'm starting to catch something here.. Interesting..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

They could always cut Tierre, I believe his contract isn't guaranteed. So they wouldn't need to trade Rush for a pick to open roster space for Malone, since Tierre's contract can be cut (again, I'm not 100% sure about that). 

And I like this trade. Depends what year the pick is though. We'll see.


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

> They could always cut Tierre, I believe his contract isn't guaranteed. So they wouldn't need to trade Rush for a pick to open roster space for Malone, since Tierre's contract can be cut (again, I'm not 100% sure about that).


But Tierre is more valuable for us than Rush is, so if there is a chance to move Rush instead of him we should go for it. Even if Rush was good enough to put a doubt in our minds he spends half the season on the IL, we would not be losing much anyway.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Damn, I thought we could get more for Rush. I have a feeling he'll do pretty well for the Bobcats.
But if this means we're getting either Malone or Bobbit back, I'm all for it. :yes:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'd rather trade him and other player for a backup at a key position. Mitch isn't exactly Jerry West when it comes to drafting.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I'd rather trade him and other player for a backup at a key position. Mitch isn't exactly Jerry West when it comes to drafting.


I agree. Since Mitch and the Laker scouts in general don't seem to be that good at picking out sleepers, us getting a 2nd round pick for Rush is essentially giving him away for nothing. I was hoping they could find a team willing to take several of our players but those guys haven't exactly made themselves all that desirable.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

I dont think the Lakers would trade away RUSH for a 2nd rounder for no reason. I think something is up(#11 return?). Mitch isnt that silly, he would for sure get a big man or PG in this trade. A eddie house for rush would have been perfect. A high 2nd rounder isnt that big. We can get a solid big man or PG.


FINAL THOUGHT: Lakers sign a free agent and get something for Rush because he wont sign with them next year. But its sad to see a semi original laker leave:heart:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GPS</b>!
> 
> 
> But Tierre is more valuable for us than Rush is, so if there is a chance to move Rush instead of him we should go for it. Even if Rush was good enough to put a doubt in our minds he spends half the season on the IL, we would not be losing much anyway.


Interesting that you bring that up; according to a source I know at a local Laker board, Rush will be traded for a draft pick (or two) and Tierre will be cut so that the Lakers can add Malone _and_ an unnamed point guard. A Banks trade is still a possibility too.

Also, Mitch has never really had control over what draft picks and players to sign until Phil Jackson left this summer. Phil has controlled GM moves since he was a Bull, he did it with the Lakers. You think Luke Walton was a Mitch pick? No.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting that you bring that up; according to a source I know at a local Laker board, Rush will be traded for a draft pick (or two) and Tierre will be cut so that the Lakers can add Malone _and_ an unnamed point guard. A Banks trade is still a possibility too.


Would this unnamed point guard be that much better than Brown?


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting that you bring that up; according to a source I know at a local Laker board, Rush will be traded for a draft pick (or two) and Tierre will be cut so that the Lakers can add Malone _and_ an unnamed point guard. A Banks trade is still a possibility too.
> ...


What board?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting that you bring that up; according to a source I know at a local Laker board, Rush will be traded for a draft pick (or two) and Tierre will be cut so that the Lakers can add Malone _and_ an unnamed point guard. A Banks trade is still a possibility too.
> ...


Your mouth to the bball gods ears.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm sure the Lakers could get Tskitishvili and some second rounders from Denver in exchange for Rush and Walton. Tskita may not be proven at all, but he does have a lot of potential and could end up being a decent player, if given the opportunity.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Rush to Charlotte on MONDAY?*

Lakers to get future 2nd Rd Pick

The Charlotte Bobcats are in serious discussions with the Los Angeles Lakers about a trade that would send Lakers guard Kareem Rush to Charlotte for a future second-round pick, accoring to two league sources.

The talks have progressed to the point that Bobcats general manager Bernie Bickerstaff decided to waive guard Eddie House on Saturday to clear a roster space for Rush. House was the Bobcats' fifth leading scorer averaging 11.1 ppg.

Sources claim that Bickerstaff approached House on Saturday and told him that he believed the trade for Rush would happen Monday. According to sources, Bickerstaff believed that Rush would take most of House's playing time and wanted to give House the chance to earn playing time somewhere else.

House should have a number of options. The Nuggets, Heat, Celtics and Rockets are among the teams that have expressed interest in House.

Rush is averaging just 0.9 ppg this season. Last year he backed up Kobe Bryant, but he's been getting just 6 minutes this season.

Being traded to the Bobcats could be the best thing that happens to Rush. Expect Rush to quickly work his way into the starting lineup in Charlotte. The team has a hole at shooting guard that it has struggled to fill this season. 

(Bye bye Kareem.. Have fun with Jamal Sampson!)


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Looks like it's going to happen. Any chance we can "tweak" this trade and get them to give us Emeka Okafor instead of the draft picks??


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I'm sure the Lakers could get Tskitishvili and some second rounders from Denver in exchange for Rush and Walton. Tskita may not be proven at all, but he does have a lot of potential and could end up being a decent player, if given the opportunity.


Trust me, that aint happening. Kiki is still plenty high on Skeets. 


Rush's value is so damn low now, I dont see why Mitch doesnt wait a little while.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Trust me, that aint happening. Kiki is still plenty high on Skeets.


So how do you explain Kiki not picking up Skita's option? Kiki would probably trade him for a pop-tart right about now.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

nugs are not high on skita at all, who wants to be traded


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

By the way, if the Bobcats end up being one of the worst teams in the league and the Lakers can get a 2005 pick for that placing (early 2nd round), there's a good chance that they may be stockpiling these picks for a first rounder, presumably a PG.



> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> nugs are not high on skita at all, who wants to be traded


Yup, definitely. Skita is as good as gone.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Rush Trade Likely...*

Rush Trade Likely

The Lakers are close to trading Kareem Rush to the Charlotte Bobcats for a second-round selection in the 2005 draft, a move that would end the yet-to-develop Laker career of the third-year shooting guard.

Rush, acquired by the Lakers in a draft-day trade with the Toronto Raptors in 2002, has been radiant at times, cool at others, and could be heading to the first-year franchise with an announcement coming as early as today.

Laker General Manager Mitch Kupchak said Sunday a deal was not yet in place. Bobcat General Manager/Coach Bernie Bickerstaff told the Charlotte Observer, "We have something pending that could come to fruition [today]."

Rush stopped short of confirming the trade, but acknowledged hearing about its likelihood and said he would welcome a new start with a different team.

"I thought this year was going to be a breakout year for me," he said. "It still could happen, it might just not be with this team. I wasn't performing out here, so change might be better for me."

The trade also would open a salary slot for backup point guard Tierre Brown, currently playing with a non-guaranteed contract because the Lakers are saving their 15th and final guaranteed contract for Karl Malone, if he decides to return.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I wish Kareem all of the best. I will miss seeing him knock down those threes. Honestly, I think that if it wasn't for his injury, he would be getting 10mpg and be a solid contributor to this team.

What happened to Kareem is going to happen to Slava next. I'll bet a dollar that Slava is gone by the trade deadline.


----------



## STLfan (Sep 25, 2003)

Lakerfans, What did Rush average per game when Kobe was out for a while. I believe it was last year or maybe the year before. If I remeber right didn't he have a few games where he score 20 or more?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> So how do you explain Kiki not picking up Skita's option? Kiki would probably trade him for a pop-tart right about now.


Well I have read stories about Kiki and Jeff butting heads on his playing time and development. Supposedly Kiki has always pushed for him to get PT and Jeff has always said he is not ready and the Nuggets can win now.

Not picking up his option can be explained. 
The Nuggets can lock him up in a nice deal, maybe low ball him a bit, instead of him having a great year next year and greatly increasing his value. 

I have also heard though that Skita wanted to be traded this summer.

I don't know, but I just find it hard to believe Kiki is going to give away a former #5 overall draft pick for beans. Considering he hasnt really been given a chance yet.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Well I have read stories about Kiki and Jeff butting heads on his playing time and development. Supposedly Kiki has always pushed for him to get PT and Jeff has always said he is not ready and the Nuggets can win now.
> ...


I agree, it's unfortunate he hasn't been given much of a chance. He comes in the same year along with Nene, who beats him out for minutes at the 4 and has a bad rookie year. Then the following year Carmelo comes in which means no time at the 3. Those are the only positions he can play. Then you add Martin, Elson and Buckner into the mix and it just doesn't look like they have any confidence in Skita.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STLfan</b>!
> Lakerfans, What did Rush average per game when Kobe was out for a while. I believe it was last year or maybe the year before. If I remeber right didn't he have a few games where he score 20 or more?


He averaged 11.6 as a starter. 

I'm dissapointed that this is happening, but Kareem doesn't have confidence right now and is timid enough to have it gone all year. And since his option wasn't picked up he pretty much had to be traded. With 15 players on the team, draft pick was the best option.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

THey are reporting it as official this morning on xtrasports.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I hope this trade happens, because if he gets some playing time, which he will get he will come up with big numbers!!!


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

Bickerstaff said this morning that things should be decided by this afternoon. Rush was going nowhere with the Lakers, a second round pick for him isn't bad. As for Skita, a team with some cap room can easily take him from Denver, or force Denver into using the MLE on him. The Bobcats are under the cap, I would take a chance on pairing Skita with Okafur, if I were them.


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

It is now being reported that Rush was traded to the Bobs for 2 second round picks. It wasn't mentioned what years those picks are for. Sounds like future trade bait to me, I don't think the Lakers need additional 2nd round picks.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Really wish it was Slava instead.


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't like this trade. We're already thin on backup for Kobe in my opinion. I agree with the last poster, should've been Slava.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Rush traded to Charlotte for 05 2nd Rd and 08 2nd Rd*

CHARLOTTE, North Carolina (Ticker) - Guard Kareem Rush can only hope he gets more playing time as a member of the Charlotte Bobcats.

On Monday, the Bobcats acquired Rush from the Los Angeles Lakers for two future second-round picks.

The Lakers will receive the 2005 second-round pick Charlotte acquired in a trade with the Atlanta Hawks on August 16 along with the Bobcats' second-rounder in 2008. 

"We are excited about Kareem joining our team and bringing his multiple talents to the Bobcats," Charlotte coach-general manager Bernie Bickerstaff said. "He has great size and athleticism, he can shoot the ball well with range and because of his length, he can play more than one position."

The 6-6, 215-pound Rush has played just 91 minutes over 14 games this season, producing a total of 12 points and 10 rebounds. His limited playing time in 2004-05 has come after averaging 17.3 minutes and 6.4 points in 72 games last season.

During the 2003-04 season, Rush scored a career-high 30 points in 103-83 loss to the Sacramento Kings on January 16. He set a playoff career high with 18 points on 6-of-7 3-pointers against the Minnesota Timberwolves on May 31.

Rush was selected 20th overall in 2002 by the Toronto Raptors but traded on draft night to the Lakers. In 162 career games, he has averaged 4.3 points.


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

So we will technically have Atlanta's 2nd round pick. Let's hope Atlanta ends up with the No. 1.

As for Kobe's backup, we still have Butler.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IanMFCFirPark85</b>!
> I don't like this trade. We're already thin on backup for Kobe in my opinion. I agree with the last poster, should've been Slava.


You dont like it how? Rush was getting only like 3-4 minutes a game.. How one god's green earth would he have played? Yes there's always a chance Kobe gets hurt and has to miss a bit but even after this year Rush would have jeted and the Lakers would have been left with NOTHING.. At least the Lakers got some draft picks, which I think may go into acquiring a PG.. Rush gets a chance to perhaps start in Charlotte and showcase what he's capable of. 

Good trade IMHO!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Good luck to Kareem. It's unfortunate it didn't work out for him here.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Butler will get Kobe's minutes at the 2. That's anywhere between 5-8 minutes at the 2. Knowing that Odom will play the 3 and Malone will play the 4, any additional minutes Butler can get off the bench is a good thing. He'll probably get at least 15 minutes off the bench at the 3.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

By the way, the two picks the Lakers get are:

1) 2005 2nd Round pick from Atlanta. Atlanta has the second worst record in the NBA so far this season. That very likely means it'll be one of the first 2nd round picks. Very good if Mitch can find a sleeper.

2) 2008 2nd Round pick from Bobcats. I assume this will be included as part of a trade package. If so, it's good filler for a trade package unless the Bobcats get real good quickly.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Come On Atlanta, Suck It Somemore


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> *Very good if Mitch can find a sleeper.*


LOL


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

So how many total picks do we have for next season? I know we practically gave one to Boston.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> So how many total picks do we have for next season? I know we practically gave one to Boston.


The one we gave to Boston is conditional, so they might not get it this year. Did we get Boston's 2005 second-rounder in that deal?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I believe the Lakers simply gave back the pick they got from Boston in the original August trade. They didn't deal them the Miami 1st round pick they got in the Shaq trade, as originally speculated. 

FYI, now that Bobbitt's on the team, it looks as if Rudy is going to start tinkering with a Caron-Kobe backcourt. I didn't anticipate this, and hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> The one we gave to Boston is conditional, so they might not get it this year. Did we get Boston's 2005 second-rounder in that deal?


I believe so.. But here's what it says on the Lakers site.. 



> The Lakers' Aug. 6 trade with Boston has been amended: Los Angeles receives Jumaine Jones instead of Marcus Banks, and the Celtics keep their 2005 second-round pick. All other terms are unchanged: The Lakers acquire Chris Mihm in a sign-and-trade deal, along with Chucky Atkins, in exchange for Gary Payton, Rick Fox and a future first-round pick.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe so.. But here's what it says on the Lakers site..


Yup, exactly. What are you confused about?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Cook, Walton, George at Clippers game...*

supporting Kareem..


----------

